# Bahamas Model Shoot & Cruise. NOW BOOKING



## DavidB (Oct 1, 2008)

There will be a very special cruise leaving out of Miami on February 23rd, 2009. Photographers will be working with professional models shooting fashion, swimwear, commercial, lifestyle, etc during a 4-night Royal Caribbean Cruise. 

Full unrestricted model releases included. This is an ALL inclusive cruise, and cabins are limited. 

All of the details are here: 
http://www.posneg.com/bahamas.html


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 1, 2008)

Something smells fishy on this cruise....


----------



## iflynething (Oct 1, 2008)

Hook














Line




















and Sinker














~Michael~


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 1, 2008)

Sca-Sca-SCAM!:thumbdown::meh:. I 'spose you own the ship also???


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 1, 2008)

> Something smells fishy on this cruise....


 

That would be the models...


----------



## iflynething (Oct 1, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> That would be the models...


 
But you'll get to take picture of them...................................................




~Michael~


----------



## DavidB (Oct 1, 2008)

Either call Royal Caribbean and see that it's legit, or stop embarassing yourselves.

I do these cruises twice a year and they're very successful.

So call RC and see for yourselves!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 1, 2008)

scam or not, I have sailed on that ship...older but fun.

as for the pitch...I am weary....


----------



## DavidB (Oct 2, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> scam or not, I have sailed on that ship...older but fun.
> 
> as for the pitch...I am weary....


 
Exactly what makes you weary. I'd love to know. Try reading the feedback from my past cruises. And feel free to call RC yourself.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 2, 2008)

When you say the cruises are successful, does that mean the ship doesn't sink?


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 2, 2008)

DavidB, The guys are just leary due to your lack of posting on the site. You have been a member for 10 months and only have 10 post and most of them are in this thread. That is why they are giving you a hard time and questioning the legitimacy of this cruise. 
If you could give details as to the models that would be there or what have you, that would possibly be better.


----------



## DavidB (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice.

I am offering a great opportunity, as I do on a regular basis, and have been for 30 years. For those that wish to attack or question my legitimacy, stay home, and everyone wins, especially those that DO come that don't need the attitudes.


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 3, 2008)

DavidB said:


> Thanks for the great advice.
> 
> I am offering a great opportunity, as I do on a regular basis, and have been for 30 years. For those that wish to attack or question my legitimacy, stay home, and everyone wins, especially those that DO come that don't need the attitudes.



You didn't answer her  question, smart one:er:.


----------

